
Ask HN: What color do you have set for the top bar? - hodder
I have a light purple setting as my top bar color: D8BFD8
The purple looks decent but it clashes with the orange of the ycombinator logo. Regardless, I’ve stuck with it.<p>What do you use for your color? Classic orange or do you switch it up?
======
gus_massa
You may be interested in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)

